# Cool DIY Clamp! ...Lets see yours???



## Ryn0nTX

Hi Everyone...I just made a cool set of clamps for help with my projects. Since I joined this website, my experience and knowledge is rapidly growing! Thanks to everyone.










(i will update the pic tomorrow with the set I built, but I cant upload now:thumbdown

So, I know this is very basic, but what kind of useful homemade clamps have you made? This might help us rookies out here....as always...Thanks! (in advance)


----------



## Ryn0nTX

*well .... Guess nobody cares ...lol*

Here is what I built. I know that these types of jigs/tools are simple and common place, but I am just starting out and when I find something like this, it is too fun to see it come to life!

I am hoping that you guys will post pics of the unique/can't live without jigs and diy tools. This is my first...


----------



## mikekahle

Nice, and thanks for the directions... This is something I think I might have a go at....


----------



## Ryn0nTX

Just some quick notes that I noticed with mine. I used some stock that I had around the shop. I just used 1/2" thick furlings (cheap). The instructions say 3/4" thick stock and my two cents is use* at least 3/4"*! 

I would even go as far as to say 1" would be evebn better. The reason is that when I clamped my first small project (the project was 1" thick) it kept trying to buckle in the middle. I assume it was because the 1/2" stock I used for the clamp created some upward pressure. 

Also, I used a lot of reclaimed wood without planing or joining (on purpose) and it may have been an uneven surface that kept making it come up.

Hope this helps...Let me know how they turn out. Oh! I also used 3/8" dowels in place of the screws (didn't have the right length on hand):thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad

Try using some clamping cauls to hold it flat and prevent buckling. Another jig project for you. There is a tutorial in the tutorials thread.


----------



## Ryn0nTX

yep...seems I spend more time making stuff (jigs)....than actually making my projects. It was funny, my first project with the clamp was four 8" long 4" furlings and I just temporarily solved this issue with a big ole brick :laughing: on top of plywood...on top of slats....worked great but honestly was a small let down after being so proud of my new jig that I made. 

With the larger project (36" long random widths) it did not give me any trouble at all. I just know that with "perfect stock" (square edges) it will be fine. 

So...off to add _*Clamping Cauls*_ to my workshop vocabulary!!! Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pirate

Here's my $100 clamp


----------



## Ryn0nTX

Pirate said:


> Here's my $100 clamp


Thanks! I cant see the photo very well. But thanks for your submit :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman

Very cool clamp. Good drawing. Projects like panel glue ups should have good fitting edges to start with not requiring extreme clamping pressure. But, I can see that your clamp can have that capability. WTG.









 







.


----------



## woodnthings

*I use these*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bookmatch-clamps/










They are made from a hardwood length roughly 1 1/2" square, with a rabbet along one edge. The holes for the 1/2" redi-rod just kiss the hole in the rabbet. I bore them first into one of the squares, then use that as a pattern for the second piece by clamping them together since chip removal is much easier.










You can "sneek up" on the rabbet by using the table saw and making 2 passes to get close then a final pass to get the diameter of the hole. The reason is you want the rods level with the rabbets to keep the panels flat. You can lay a strip of painters tape on the rods to keep the glue from getting on the threads and then pull it off when the glue has set up.

I've made several sizes in length and use 2 sizes or rods. 3 to 5 holes is very adequate for most panels I do. Excessive pressure is NOT desirable, and you can easily get adequate pressure using the 1/2" rod. The copper tubing spacers slide freely on the rods and takes up the amount of thread necessary to get a close fit on the panel, saving time spinning the nut down the threads. It is easily removable and interchangeable for various width panels.

I use a "ratcheting" type 3/4" box wrench for tightening the nut since there is not enough room near the bench for clearance.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Cool clamping method. Personally, I'd go with 2x4 instead of even 3/4".

By the way, don't be discouraged when you don't get quick responses. You never know what thread titles are going to catch people's eye. And among the ones that do there's still no telling which readers will be inclined to respond and how soon. Sometimes a thread will go without response for days or even weeks or more. Usually not, but sometimes. I had one that went without a single response for about 6 months. Then it exploded with activity for a few minutes, only to fizzle to an uninspired death just as quickly.


----------



## Itchytoe

^ true. I just noticed it, and it seems as though I'm almost a week late to the party. Guess the pizza is cold, and moldy by now 

Unfortunately, I don't have any jigs to show yet. Everytime I think I have time to get into the shop and play around, something manages to come up and I have to put it off again, and again, and again...


----------



## Ryn0nTX

cabinetman said:


> Very cool clamp. Good drawing. Projects like panel glue ups should have good fitting edges to start with not requiring extreme clamping pressure. But, I can see that your clamp can have that capability. WTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks cabinetman. I was very very surprised at just how much pressure these clamps provide. I was looking at the available clamps at my local Lowes and they were not only very expensive, but they still limited me and didn't seem as functional. I put these two together for less than $4...and really for free because another project paid for the wood.


----------



## John Eagles

*re: Cool DIY Clamp*

Hi RyOnTX,
I am a total newbie to woodworking but I really like your clamp idea. A few questions did u make it out of hardwood or softwood (Ie Pine). I take it from the comments that 1 inch or thicker material would be better. Also what is the angle of the wedge you used.
Thanks in advance
John Eagles


----------



## Ryn0nTX

John Eagles said:


> Hi RyOnTX,
> I am a total newbie to woodworking but I really like your clamp idea. A few questions did u make it out of hardwood or softwood (Ie Pine). I take it from the comments that 1 inch or thicker material would be better. Also what is the angle of the wedge you used.
> Thanks in advance
> John Eagles



Hi John,

If I were you (and on my next set) I would make the 'Adjustable Clamp Head(s)' from a 2x4. Just be sure to adjust your dowel length. I just used pine for mine and it seems to be fine. It has a ton of clamping power! 

For the wedges, I just did one by eye and then traced that one for the other three. After using it, I would say they should be about 4" longer than the adjustable clamp heads. Then you can get away with just using one with each clamp, I have to use two.


----------



## dustmagnet

Well, you all have me beat, I'm gonna have to make some clamps now, duct tape and baling wire is just outdated i guess....by the way, nice clamps


----------



## Roger Newby

A really good design. Also quick and cheap. (Cheap is good)
My suggestion would be to make the clamp bar a T shape. You would gain a bunch of strength but still be lighter than a 2X4.


----------



## Roger Newby

My suggestion would be to make the clamp bar a T shape. You would gain a bunch of strength but still be lighter than a 2X4. 


Trying to edit and getting a stutter instead. Just choose the response you like and ignore the rest.:laughing::laughing:

Still a great idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Newby

That's a good design, quick and cheap. Cheap is good:thumbsup: 
My suggestion would be to make the clamp bar a T shape glue up. You would gain a bunch of strength but still be lighter than a 2X4.


----------



## FrankC

Here is a page with several types of wedge clamps:

http://benchnotes.com/Wedge Clamps/wedge_clamps.htm

The great thing about them is that they are a quick and easy way to get a job done when nothing else works.


----------



## Ryn0nTX

FrankC said:


> Here is a page with several types of wedge clamps:
> 
> http://benchnotes.com/Wedge Clamps/wedge_clamps.htm
> 
> The great thing about them is that they are a quick and easy way to get a job done when nothing else works.



Great Link! :thumbsup: I know that I can go out and buy the latest widget to get the job done....but as I stated in a previous post...I think making 'my own' jigs is not only fun, but rewarding. Again, great link and thank you for the input! I will have to try the miter clamp soon for a new project I am working on.

-Ryan


.


----------



## wood_chucker

First attempt posting pics hope this works.

Here are some I built the other day they actually work pretty decent. Just scrap wood and a long bolt. 








Here they are in action holding a glued up panel.


----------

